# Brady 12 yrs old



## Janet N R Hebert (Jul 7, 2017)

I am So thankful that I have found this site. Brady our 12 year old golden he will be 13 in November. He started drinking a lot and stoped eating went down to 67 pounds. We took him to the vet after blood test and days we got nothing but he is anemic. We started making his own food did well for 1 week but now back ratting very little and just wanting to rest. Is there anything thing else I can do on my on since the vetvwas no help just a big Bill for us.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


Have you tried feeding him different foods? When my late senior got fussy with her food, we started feeding her canned fish (dog food) and anything stinky, she gobbled it right up and it gave her some strength. 


Did the vet try to determine what is causing him to be anemic?


Perhaps someone else will have suggestions. At age 13 I'd say Brady deserves whatever he wants to eat, but then again I'm no expert.


Good luck!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

With an aging dog it could be many things. It could be a beginning of kidney disease. Did the vet take a sample of his urine to test? My dog Buddy also had an increased thirst and became anemic as the kidneys didn't produce enough erythropoietin which is needed by the bone marrow to produce red blood cells. With an early kidney disease blood test results are usually normal, but the urine test may show decreased specific gravity which measures concentration of urine. The test is inexpensive around 30-40$ in my area.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not a vet but not eating as he normally does and drinking a lot of water is not a good sign. I would get him back to the vet for a more comprehensive exam. My Skye had a full exam two months prior to her not eating and drinking a lot of water. I took her back to the vet on a Tuesday and she was gone on Wednesday. She was just shy of 10 years old so I would move quick back to the vet. I hope you can get another chance to help your awesome golden.

dlm ny country


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

dlmrun2002 said:


> I'm not a vet but not eating as he normally does and drinking a lot of water is not a good sign. I would get him back to the vet for a more comprehensive exam. My Skye had a full exam two months prior to her not eating and drinking a lot of water. I took her back to the vet on a Tuesday and she was gone on Wednesday. She was just shy of 10 years old so I would move quick back to the vet. I hope you can get another chance to help your awesome golden.
> 
> dlm ny country




I’m going through this now. My 11 1/2 year old started having problems with his rear legs I attributed to arthritis, then got a little lethargic and uninterested in his food before becoming entirely unable to get up. This all happened over the course of a couple days. I just got back from the Vet, and my dog is in renal failure. We are trying an IV flush and antibiotics, but the odds are not good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Can you go to another vet for a second opinion? A goldie who will not eat is a worry, especially one who has started drinking a lot. An old-fashioned way to treat anaemia used to be to give a lot of liver - there is a more iron in liver than in regular meat. Would Brady eat chopped liver with his dinner? (My dogs LOVE it when they get liver!)


----------

